# ISO Mullet



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

Doing mullets plates at Jay High School Saturday for Jay Junior League Football playoffs. Trying to catch some mullet to offset buying fish. Not looking to clean out folks honey holes but any spots are much appreciated. Ill be throwing my net all day friday. I have boat and 2 guys helping. Thanks guys and come get you a plate.


----------

